# Mini Rex VS Polish?



## Driven (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't decide which breed to get. Which one do you think would be best for me?

Here is what I am looking for: 

1) enjoys attention

2) enjoys being handled 

3) laid back and easy going

4) affectionate 

5) never bites 

Please only answer if you have had experience with both breeds. Thanks so much!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 3, 2014)

Either of those breeds would fit the description you are looking for. Are you looking at buying a rabbit from a breeder or at shelter options? Going to a shelter and sitting with the different rabbits to actually experience their demeanor first hand would be the best way to pick a bunny as there are variances in every breed.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 3, 2014)

Each individual rabbit can be different no matter the breed. Rabbits have their own personalities. Your chances to find that in both breeds is probably just as easy, and you're fully capable of finding rabbits that are totally opposite of those traits in both breeds.


----------



## Driven (Feb 3, 2014)

I would like to get a baby from a breeder so I can bond with him. A few years back I got an adult mini rex doe and she never bonded with me and wanted nothing to do with me despite my efforts. I was always sweet to her and gave her the very best care, even gave her a ton of time outside of her cage to run and play and she still never even wanted me around. And would kick up her back feet at me which I heard is equivalent to bunny profanity? lol


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 3, 2014)

I highly, highly recommend Polish. There can be some individual variation in temperament, but I find that temperament is highly heritable and breed-specific. Polish are one breed known for being particularly laid back and excellent for families with children or for adults who want an easy-to-handle small breed.

We haven't raised Polish, but they are our preference in pets and 4-H rabbits. We've had a number of them and all are easy keepers.

You may find reputable breeders in your area through the breeder search on the ARBA website. Keep in mind that most reputable breeders won't sell "babies." Rabbits must be at least 8 weeks old to be sold, given away, etc., in most U.S. states. And many breeders prefer to keep them longer and give them more time to adjust to life on their own.

Age isn't usually a factor in whether or not the rabbit will bond with you. Rabbits are prey animals, and I find that they have a natural tendency to be more solitary animals. Although we give each of our rabbits attention every day, many of them would be just as happy (or happier) without the "bother." Others are very social and crave attention. You can think of it just like introverted and extroverted people. Even if a rabbit is friendly and approachable, it may not seek out your love on its own.

Talk to the breeder about the personality you're looking for. He or she should be helpful in knowing what personality traits will best match your desires.


----------



## ladysown (Feb 3, 2014)

had both.
Can be a variable within the breed.

My polish... LOVE EM. They are the sweetest nicest rabbits who mature very calmly without seemingly bad "teenage" days. Just a very nice rabbit. IF looking to breed, make sure they aren't narrow through the backend. Look for nice heads and solid feeling bodies. 

But enjoy them.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 4, 2014)

My 10 yr old has a polish buck. He is very sweet. He nose bonks.grooms our heads and will jump and climb on us. We got him at about 4 mos. Breeder was going to give him to relative but they didn't want him so we have him. I was lucky though as his bloodlines are great. Glenn and Slatehill are in his ped multiple times. We just love our little polish boy. He's fearless with our cats and purrs when you let him out in the morning to run around.


----------



## Driven (Feb 4, 2014)

PolishRabbitmama said:


> My 10 yr old has a polish buck. He is very sweet. He nose bonks.grooms our heads and will jump and climb on us. We got him at about 4 mos. Breeder was going to give him to relative but they didn't want him so we have him. I was lucky though as his bloodlines are great. Glenn and Slatehill are in his ped multiple times. We just love our little polish boy. He's fearless with our cats and purrs when you let him out in the morning to run around.



Oh my gosh that is so cute. I think I definitely want a polish now after all of these posts about how awesome they are. Thank you everyone!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 5, 2014)

Driven let me know what breeder you find as we may be looking for a doe soon. The lady we got ours from sold her herd. So I can't go to her again. I'm not that far from you. As I'm in Zephyrhills.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 5, 2014)

The sweetest bunny we ever had was a mini rex and polish mix, Finn. The only bummer is he just past away at less than 4. We have also had several mini rex bunnies that were simply sweethearts.


----------



## Driven (Feb 5, 2014)

I am Facebook friends with a breeder in Lake Wales. She breeds both mini rex and polish. I had originally been totally set on getting a mini rex until she told me about polish. She seems like a really great breeder. She always answers all of my millions of questions lol and she handles the babies a lot so they are used to being handled. It is almost a 2 hour drive for me when I am ready to get a bunny from her, but I think it will be worth it just knowing that they will be from a great breeder who is very knowledgable, really loves her rabbits so much, and takes great care of them.  You can find her on Facebook. Search for: Impression Rabbitry


----------



## Driven (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is a pic from her page of a current polish litter.  So cute.


----------



## Driven (Feb 5, 2014)

Nancy McClelland said:


> The sweetest bunny we ever had was a mini rex and polish mix, Finn. The only bummer is he just past away at less than 4. We have also had several mini rex bunnies that were simply sweethearts.



Awwww, I'm sorry about your loss.  Finn is such a cute name. Just curious, was his fur like a polish or like a mini rex?


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks they are really cute! Will look when were ready to get another bun!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 6, 2014)

Driven, I'm moving to Lake Wales in a couple months. Can you post the link of that FB breeder please?


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 6, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ImpressionRabbitry


----------

